# Got fired from work today.



## Mancini1337 (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't so happy in my life when I got called back to start my job training for a company I applied to. Everything was going alright the first week. Today was the 2nd from the last day of my training. I was training for a customer service representative position. I was in a good mood the last few hours I was there today. Thought I did a good job and was above average until half an hour before the day was over, this woman and I got brought down to the manager's office.
I sat down and I was hoping that I did everything ok until he said that I was getting a few bad reviews from some customers (probably pissed off customers that didn't get their f**kin way). Told me to hand in my key card for the building and I got all upset and couldn't talk. Went back to the desk I was workin at to grab my **** and one of my co-workers (would have been) ask me what's up and I couldn't even talk cuz I was tryin to hold back tears and anything I said came out all shaky n ****. I didn't even have to say what happen, they knew.
I go outside and realize that I left my coat inside. Tried to go back inside and realized I handed my key card over so I had to wait for the secretary to get the door for me. Eyes are all red trying to stay calm and grab my coat and chill in the cafeteria to email dad's phone to pick me up. So I go sit near the front door, looking away from everyone cuz by now I was bawlin and breathin all heavy but didn't let anyone know. Finally dad comes to pick me up. I go home and we snort a **** ton of morphine. I did the best I could, for now.

I can't believe I got canned. It was the only good job that was close to home that I could find. I worked with computers all my life and I apparently couldn't even handle customer service support through emails. Computers is all that I'm good at nothing else. It was the first actual place I got into besides the computer store I worked at a while ago, but that was because my dad ran the shop and I didn't have all these strict rules around and all that ****. I was good at what I did. I fixed computers, built them, removed viruses, etc. 
Dad and I were working on moving out of this stupid house(we live with landlord) and I was so happy thinking that we were finally set since I finally found a place to work at. I was starting to converse with more people and get to know everyone. I tried to hard to get the job and thought for sure everything was going to be alright.

I don't even know what to do now, besides sit in my room and play games, make music and make video game maps. Plus I'll be here all day now and be around our stupid landlord. I hate our landlord so much. I was all worried she was going to try to start a conversation with me once I got home like "Oh how was work?" good thing she didn't because I'd probably tell her to f**k off. I think she knows she shouldn't talk to me because I thought she was gone and I freakin raged in my room cussing up a storm and probably said almost every curse word in the book and threw **** around :duck.
Finally chilling out. I did about 79 hours there and I'm going to need that money.
I don't even know when I'll ever get another job now. I'm tired of trying my hardest to make it on my own. I'll still be living with my dad until I'm in my 30s. I think I might just get back into trying to join the military. I couldn't even get in because I didn't weigh enough. No matter how much I eat, it doesn't work and now that I lost my job, I wont have enough money to stack up on good food to make that weight.
I thought I'd be able to handle getting fired, but apparently I can't handle that **** without getting all upset. 

Tomorrow is going to be so boring. I actually enjoyed getting up for work and staying busy and productive. I felt like I was important and had purpose and now it's gone. Since I started at that company, I stopped doing drugs for the first time since I got out of high school. First thing I did when I got home, after getting canned, was get super freakin high.

Just wanted to vent. Really hating my life right now. Maybe some day, in the future, I can get another job and this time I won't get my f**kin hopes up. I don't believe in hope or luck anymore. I'm sick and f**kin tired of dreaming. To be honest, I don't get how people can make it on their own in this world. I just can't do it.

Feel free to share any stories. Lol


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I know you don't believe in luck but it sounds like bad luck. Nothing to do with your skills, you just happened to get some really crappy customers. You'll land another job.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like it's just a rough company to work for. The employer should have given you another chance. You were still new.


----------



## Mancini1337 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah, I kept thinkin, after I was canned, that maybe they'd call me back tomorrow saying they changed their mind, but I doubt it. When I first came there, they said "work should be fun" it was a nice environment, people were friendly, we got free lunch, I liked being there so much that I actually couldn't wait for the next day to come so that I could go to work. The manager wasn't mad or didn't have an attitude. He just told us how it was (another lady got canned too with me). I don't know what I did wrong. I did make a few mistakes, but I did my best to correct them and even sent a customer another email regarding the mistake and corrected it. That was during the beginning of my training too. I was quick with my typing and knew how to use the software and everything. Our trainer told me that it was ok and wasn't a big deal and that I'd be fine. I did help plenty of their customers and got plenty of thank you replies and everything. I saw the other people in training were still learning even though it was nearly the end of our training. I just don't get it. Maybe it was because I was too quiet though I did make some friends and was able to understand the material. Maybe I sent the wrong email to someone? We basically used templates almost all the time and occasionally we had to free-hand replies. I don't think it was fair for them to let me go. I still had a whole day left to brush up on the stuff that I've been doing and I understood almost all of the material. I was watching the other trainees plenty and they all seemed to still be confused about things also so I really don't get why this happened.

Even though I'm still going to get paid for my time there, it doesn't make me feel any better because that money is just going to get spent and it's nothing to me.


----------



## Mancini1337 (Oct 6, 2014)

Also, Winter is coming and it's going to be a freakin pain. I was hoping that I could just walk to work. We only have 1 vehicle and my dad works 3rd shift and we don't know how much longer the truck is going to last. We have work that needs to be done on it so when we get the money we just need to buy a balljoint and bring it to his friend's garage to replace it.
I should get at least $750 for my time there and dad said that we can use that to move. We'll have to pay for internet, utilities, but heat is free. We could move there but with him just working, we'll be dry on cash by the time we pay rent and utilities. 

I have some computer jobs in queue right now because I work on computers from home since we closed down the computer shop. I have a server that I'm working on for a business and going to get a few hundred bucks from that setting up windows and transferring files from their old server to it. Hopefully I can get some more customers, but it doesn't happen too often. My old store partner, who runs his own computer shop, sends me emails when people from my city need computer work and gives me their numbers so I can call them back and setup a time for them to come drop their computer off. We have so much computer **** in this house that it's going to be a hassle moving it all to a new place.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

That totally sucks, dude. I know the feeling of not knowing exactly what you did wrong, and even when u try to correct it or work on it, it doesnt make it any better :/
I'm stuck living at home also. And i do currrently have a job but the hours are so low atm i may as well not even have one. For instance, (unless i get called into work to fill in for someone else) i have worked 5 hrs this week.. doesnt help my mum is a nervous wreck and making my life miserable because i cant get more work or hours.

So. I feel ya.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

When I read your post about how you said things like "I would of told her to **** off"and various things of that nature,I don't find it surprising that customers would have complained about you.I don't know that you mistreated any customers but judging from the way you present yourself in this post I wouldn't be surprised if you did and thought that you were acting appropriately.
As far as being unemployed,you'll find another job.You just have to keep applying.


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

Why don't u join ur dad's work again?

Or u start ur own computers maintainance business (I am sure ur dad will help u starting business)


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> Sounds like it's just a rough company to work for. The employer should have given you another chance. You were still new.


Agreed. I hung up on a customer during training for a cust service job, then spent 4 years pissing off customers before i got the boot!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am guessing you updated your resume with your tech position at your Dad's shop?
Why don't you post your resume on Ideed and careerbuilder. You might get lucky
and hook a Desktop Support position.

Or you could possibly inquire at the universities and high schools if there will be an opening for a computer tech


----------



## Mancini1337 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah, we closed down our shop a while ago actually. :/

But I do computer work from home, but it's not really enough.
I might try Indeed and see how that works, but right now transportation might be a problem if the job is too far, so hopefully I can find something close. I will definitely take a look at Indeed.

I put down that I worked at a computer shop for a few years on my resume and included plenty of good references from customers that I had in the past.

Darkhoboelf, I was very friendly when I was working there lol. My landlord is kind of retarded and pisses everyone off. If anyone lived with her, they'd try to leave as soon as they can. We're trying to move at the moment though. Then she went bankrupt and didn't even tell us about it until the power went out and wanted us to pay for the power, internet, and most of the utilities and fix the washing machine. That was not part of staying here. It's just been a hassle. Basically lost the house and the bank owns it, or something like that. She gave us 30 days to move out and then changed her mind and begged us to stay, which is not going to happen....

I'll definitely put some money that I made from my short time at that job to getting replacement parts for our vehicle so when I do find a job, we should be alright.

I think I might be able to find another job, but not make as much as the place I was at. McDonalds!!!. My friend's friend is a shift-manager there and said he would try to get me in and it's 9 minutes away from home. So I think I might give that a go and see what happens.

Once Spring comes and it gets warm out, I wouldn't mind walking at all. I'll def ride bike too. 
Winter kills me. I just can't handle walking in the cold while wind is blasting in my face. Ears get so cold that they become extremely painful even when I wear a hat and the pain goes to my head and I get a killer headache. Not fun. lol


----------



## ComeUndone (Sep 7, 2014)

It sucks man. Last time I was fired was on Friday the 13th. :rain I don't believe in luck, but bad luck seem to follow me where ever I go.


----------



## Mancini1337 (Oct 6, 2014)

Got a few friends that know a bunch of places. They are trying to help me find a new job, but it won't be as nice as the place I got fired from. There's a place about 4 blocks away from me, but it's near a bad part of town. I can't believe shootings are happening so close to where I live. I get so paranoid going through some streets.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Magnificent story*

something really wrong with this world

a breed of people who fire

Being in jail was OK because I had a release date and plenty of friends made. Others extended it by behaving badly

Much worse time in hospitals with no release date, making a lot of friends, but kept in too long
Only reason to get in hospital was tension from being fired & not allowed to interview so long

By far the worst torture is being fired too often and not lasting long enough.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

twitchy666 said:


> *something really wrong with this world*


:yes


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

What kind of training program is that? People in this line of work mess up on a daily basis, in a lot of different areas. It's up to the team leads to actually correct the problems so the employees can improve. It doesn't sound like they even gave you that. I wouldn't want to work for a company like this, with such backwards values.


----------



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

burningpile said:


> What kind of training program is that? People in this line of work mess up on a daily basis, in a lot of different areas. It's up to the team leads to actually correct the problems so the employees can improve. It doesn't sound like they even gave you that. I wouldn't want to work for a company like this, with such backwards values.


What they said, you just started training. of course you're going to make mistakes. I'm sure youre going to find a good job soon.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Aww dang lol, I did not need to read this story X D im training tommorow lol
I got the job (well trainingfor tommorow) today and was sooo freaking elated 

tommorow is when i'll be put to the test , I hope im not let go either : s


but man that bites...on the second day... dang. at my last job, i knew I wasn't getting it, so I quit before they fired me X D lul


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Butterflyluv said:


> What they said, you just started training. of course you're going to make mistakes. I'm sure youre going to find a good job soon.


exactly! don't be hard n yourself, its not the only job out there (if it was we'd all have to cry abt that) X D

but theres many ,many,many jobs out there..just keep applying and you'll get one. Probably one better suited/tailored to your personality : )

just keep your head up.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> That totally sucks, dude. I know the feeling of not knowing exactly what you did wrong, and even when u try to correct it or work on it, it doesnt make it any better :/
> I'm stuck living at home also. And i do currrently have a job but the hours are so low atm i may as well not even have one. For instance, (unless i get called into work to fill in for someone else) i have worked 5 hrs this week.. doesnt help my mum is a nervous wreck and making my life miserable because i cant get more work or hours.
> 
> So. I feel ya.


aw : ( know dem feelz.. my dad works at hardees, and they barely call him.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My advice is to stay away from customer service. They likely came up with some bullsh*t reason to fire you because you don't have the happy go lucky attitude they were looking for. Believe me, this is what they do.

Find a job that doesn't require getting yelled at while maintaining a smile on your face. After a few months, you'll find yourself becoming homicidal.


----------



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> My advice is to stay away from customer service. They likely came up with some bullsh*t reason to fire you because you don't have the happy go lucky attitude they were looking for. Believe me, this is what they do.
> 
> Find a job that doesn't require getting yelled at while maintaining a smile on your face. After a few months, you'll find yourself becoming homicidal.


Yessss try to find a job that doesn't deal with the whole customer is always right.bosses seem to get frustrated and take it out in you. You have to be able to really deal under pressure. Maybe a job with some but little interaction


----------

